Ask HN: Blogs about engineering team management and technical leadership? - ggregoire
======
akaul
I've found Will Larson's blog ([https://lethain.com/](https://lethain.com/))
to be a great source on engineering management and technical leadership.

------
andygrunwald
I am anegineering Manager myself and don’t follow specific blogs. I can
recommend the weekly email from Software Lead:
[http://softwareleadweekly.com](http://softwareleadweekly.com)

This is a good mix of various articles from different authors every week.

------
pacificleo11
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14163905](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14163905)

------
tmaly
While it is a podcast and not a blog, I think Developer Tea is excellent on
the topic of technical leadership and professionalism

------
p17b
www.increment.com by Stripe.

